
Apple Releases Swift Playgrounds 2.0 with Third-Party Subscriptions - ingve
https://www.macstories.net/news/apple-releases-swift-playgrounds-20-with-third-party-subscriptions/
======
qubex
Downloaded this, tried adding a subscription to Lego Mindstorms, got a fairly
generic-looking “Your request could not be completed” error. Apparently things
aren’t quite primed for launch.

